# 29 stauro tank



## default (May 28, 2011)

Recently setup a tank (week and a half ago) and here's the first update.

Been through some minor issues as some of the plants (nesaea, rotala, ammania species - first choice for background) purchased through a member here went downhill within 2 days of purchase and melted completely. Let that be a buyer beware, plants had BBA and were packaged improperly;
(P.s I don't make such a big deal especially to seller, but if you can't keep your own plants healthy and they have problems, don't sell them. Regardless of price, dead or alive - algae is algae. Treat them completely first or Don't sell them.) so always inspect.. And cheap plastic bags for fruit is not good packaging in this weather.

Anyways, everything's been setup, filters were originally cycled so previous livestock have already been added. Everything's eating and plants are growing quite nicely.

Specs:
29 gallon long
2x39w t5ho
Pressurized co2
Netlea Lambo + Lambo sticks
Eheim g65 + fluval 205 (seeding)

Livestock:
Beckfords pencil
Kerri (rainbow) tetras
Gold money tetras
Otocinclus
Amano shrimps
Caridina formosae
Rummy nose
Peacock gudgeons

Plants:
Hygro pinnatifida
Myriophyllum mattogrossense?
Rotala sp. red
Downoi
Mini pellia
Staurogynes repen.
Bacopa Caroliniana

Picture was taken today (feb.19 / 2013)


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I can only upload one image at a time with an iPad.
But included a pic of one of the Otos. Damn they are hard to buy.. Anyone know where I could acquire 20 more?
And if anyone has any recommendations regarding plant care or scape work, it'd be appreciated.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

*OTOs*

I got some come in May..


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

nice tank but damn that's a lot of repens. how long did it take you to plant each individual one?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

default said:


> I can only upload one image at a time with an iPad.
> But included a pic of one of the Otos. Damn they are hard to buy.. Anyone know where I could acquire 20 more?
> And if anyone has any recommendations regarding plant care or *scape work, it'd be appreciated*.


You should make your way to Ottawa on March 23, one of the leading Aquascapers in North America will be here 

Nice tank !

http://ovas.ca/forum/index.php?topic=55982.0


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

are you gonna be selling Staurogynes repens?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> nice tank but damn that's a lot of repens. how long did it take you to plant each individual one?


Thanks, took a few days actually.. Pieces kept floating.



charlie1 said:


> You should make your way to Ottawa on March 23, one of the leading Aquascapers in North America will be here
> 
> Nice tank !
> 
> http://ovas.ca/forum/index.php?topic=55982.0


Oh I wish, sounds like its gonna be a good time!



joe said:


> are you gonna be selling Staurogynes repens?


I will within a few weeks.. Had about 100-150+ clippings prior to planting.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I really like those rocks, where did you get them, what are they and so on?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

they look like petrified wood, you can get them at big al's, ai. etc... unless I'm wrong and it's not petrified wood


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

pyrrolin said:


> I really like those rocks, where did you get them, what are they and so on?


I got them at AI. They're Ohko stones/dragon stone.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Update. It's march 9th and has been a few weeks.
Stems are growing tall with runners on the pinnatifida.
Stauro still slow, but has basically covered the bottom with new leaves and stems.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

March 15 update. Changed bulbs to giesemanns, growth is very fast. Need to trim soon, update beforehand.


----------



## djmoosa (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking sweet


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Tank really looks great! How long till those stauro carpeted?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Thanks! The stauros tend to carpet slow, but I've seen them take off when they're ready to do so. Just they grow very compact in my tank.. And trimming seems painful as I don't want any empty spaces.. I see new growth - just not sure if its horizontal right now or what.. Strong light problems.. Jks


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Update. Just did water change.
Stauros almost fully carpeted. Some of the stem plants in the back seem to have stopped growing.. Need to dose more possibly.
Pinnatifida is spreading quite nicely, and I have bent the runners into the grooves of the Rock work and they have rooted already.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Hate how I can't upload more pics per post on the iPad..
Here's a snap of the stauros on the right.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Left side close up on stauros with the pinnatifida.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*oh...!*

That's going to look nice when it's all established and compact. I've never used this plant with an aquascape yet, looks like I'm going to have to try it out on the next one ! 

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

John_C said:


> That's going to look nice when it's all established and compact. I've never used this plant with an aquascape yet, looks like I'm going to have to try it out on the next one !
> 
> http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


It's an awesome plant! Can grow in so many environments.
Update pic added.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Your carpet looks amazing and lush. S repens is such a gorgeous plant.


----------



## saikit (Dec 1, 2008)

default said:


> I got them at AI. They're Ohko stones/dragon stone.


Do you remember how much the Ohko stone cost?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Jiinx said:


> Your carpet looks amazing and lush. S repens is such a gorgeous plant.


Thanks for the kind words! Only draw back to them sometimes is how slow they grow. But patience paid off this time 



saikit said:


> Do you remember how much the Ohko stone cost?


I don't recall, should be $2/lb.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Update.
I have removed:
Rotala Rotundifolia
Myriophyllum t.

And added the following:
Ludwigia glandolusa
Ludwigia rubin
Rotala macranda

Livestock additions:
Few cherry shrimps
Few more caridina formosae
Eques pencils

I've sold some stauros from behind the rock cluster in the centre and planted some red stems there, figured I need some more red.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I like the splash of red! It draws your eyes to it right away.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

This is awesome...
Loving how the scape turned out.

you should have started this project in a starfire tank


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Jiinx said:


> I like the splash of red! It draws your eyes to it right away.


Can't wait for it to get taller!! I got some more red behind the centre stone, but they're still soon short.


Beijing08 said:


> This is awesome...
> Loving how the scape turned out.
> 
> you should have started this project in a starfire tank


I'm hoping that I will get to soon


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, the Stauros look so healthy! Mine tend to lose some leaves. Would you mind sharing what your water fert parameters are? 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice set-up. Love the pinnatifida. 

Yes, what are your parameters & fert regime?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Wow, the Stauros look so healthy! Mine tend to lose some leaves. Would you mind sharing what your water fert parameters are?
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


Thank you! And to be honest the only reason why I don't post parameters.. Is because I don't test them  lol. I prefer not to test because I know I would mess around with them too much so I never have.
However for ferts, I only use Seachem flourish comprehensive and I dose 2x amount everyday or every other day if I remember. Additional iron and trace if I see any light colored leaves.
The Lambo and Lambo root tabs are also a plus.


Scotmando said:


> Nice set-up. Love the pinnatifida.
> 
> Yes, what are your parameters & fert regime?


Thanks a lot as well! I'm loving that plant as well, colors are so nice, the photos just don't do justice.. Need to use a camera next time not my iPad


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

you can start selling Stauro by the kilo.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

AquaInspiration said:


> you can start selling Stauro by the kilo.


 exactly what I was thinking! Haha


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Update, added:
Tonina fluviatilis - rear centre.
Bamboo shrimp


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Update, tonina is growing quickly.
Not too many changes, but let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I love your updates! I think the tonina brings your tank to a different level! Great plant choice. I looooove syngons and tonina species


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Jiinx said:


> I love your updates! I think the tonina brings your tank to a different level! Great plant choice. I looooove syngons and tonina species


Thank you 
I personally love the species as well! They tend to get out of control in my tanks though..
These lotuses grew around 3" in two weeks and in my other tanks the side shoots look so cool 
And I need a bigger tank


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks great, and yeah, we all need a bigger tank.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

df001 said:


> Looks great, and yeah, we all need a bigger tank.


Thanks man, how are your stauros doing?!
And I'm thinking about getting a AI starfire tank.. I have the stand for the 46 gallon one? But not the tank.. I seem to want more width to plant these stauros! They're growing on each other now  and the worst part is when I put a algae wafer, it literally disappears into the carpet.

Also just recently added some more fish to the tank:
6 more gold money tetras
8 more rummynoses
A lot more life!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Tank is doing ok, i have the bba under control, lost a few more fish, finally sold the juvie angels. The stauro is almost all established. I didnt lose a single stem, though a few keep getting disloged by the corydoras. Check my tank thread in a few days i'll have a big update with lots of photos(new finnex lights)


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

df001 said:


> Tank is doing ok, i have the bba under control, lost a few more fish, finally sold the juvie angels. The stauro is almost all established. I didnt lose a single stem, though a few keep getting disloged by the corydoras. Check my tank thread in a few days i'll have a big update with lots of photos(new finnex lights)


Can't wait! Lets see this.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

df001 said:


> Tank is doing ok, i have the bba under control, lost a few more fish, finally sold the juvie angels. The stauro is almost all established. I didnt lose a single stem, though a few keep getting disloged by the corydoras. Check my tank thread in a few days i'll have a big update with lots of photos(new finnex lights)


I'm super interested in seeing how the finnex lights are working for you. I'm running some vertex ones but I feel like I might need some more lights...
Also, which ones did you get?


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

lookin clean, lookin clean. looks like a fish paradise, nice, luvin it


----------

